# HP-33 and Study Material For Sale



## PEinMT (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi All, I've got some study material and a HP-33 for Sale. Shipping not included below. If you buy it all ($205) I'll pay shipping in lower 48, otherwise shipping not included yet. Let me know where you are if interested in individual stuff and I can find out what it will take to get it there.

NCEES- Principles &amp; Practice of Engineering, Civil Sample Questions &amp; Solutions $35

Six Minute Solutions- Geotechnical $30

Six Minute Solutions- Water Resources $30

Six Minute Solutions – Structural $30

Six Minute Solutions- Transportation $30

Six Minute Solutions – Environmental $30

HP-33 Calculator $20


----------

